

Should your source code be in one folder or should it be nested? - breck
http://breckyunits.com/code/should_your_source_code_be_in_one_folder_or_should_it_be_nested

======
AnneTheAgile
I love the breckyunits posts and this topic is of interest.

It seems to omit the obvious problem with flat structures: modern IDE's
require certain folderings.

But if you use VIM and work alone then I guess that's not an issue.

